# Bosch drill bits half price at Toolstation



## sammy.se (7 Jul 2018)

Hi,

In case this is useful to anyone. I was at Toolstation this morning and a set of metal work still bits was half price from £13 to 7 quid.

2mm up to 10mm...

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy.se (7 Jul 2018)

https://www.toolstation.com/shop/p25712

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## memzey (7 Jul 2018)

Are they any good?


----------



## Rorschach (7 Jul 2018)

Judging by the picture they look poor quality.


----------



## TFrench (8 Jul 2018)

I got a set for in my work van. Absolutely awful, can't believe bosch put their name to them.


----------



## novocaine (11 Jul 2018)

Bosch don't make drillbits, they make tools and appliances. 
when you see their name on something like drillbits what you are seeing is a branding on someone else's product. in order to ensure decent outsourcing Botch would need to put a QA representative in the factory 24/7 365. they don't do this, neither does any other manufacturer that outsources it's name for sundries (they all do it). 
If you want good sundries, go to a manufacturer who makes them (dormer, wera, etc.) rather than an electronics company that sticks it's name on stuff with an added 20% for themselves. 

having said that, borshed don't make jigsaw blades, but they are pretty good.


----------



## Eric The Viking (12 Jul 2018)

I have some excellent long-series Bosch drill bits (jobbers). But they are expensive, and not generally available (I get them from the local Bosch pro dealer). To calibrate "expensive", six of the M5 ones were more than 15 quid recently. The 8mm ones come in paper envelope packs of five. They're as good as Presto or Dormer or SKF, and resharpenable if you're careful.

So I don't think it's as simple as Bosch = rubbish. They obviously have a range of quality. 

The trouble is that I can't (in a hurry), walk into any other shop in Bristol and buy decent quality drills: those other brands are reliably good, but getting very hard to find, certainly not over the counter here as easily as they used to be had. There used to be a SKF branch here, but I used to end up paying the "not discounted" price, which, like the Bosch good stuff is bordering on ridiculous, so I stopped arguing with them, especially as their opening hours were stupid (closed on Saturdays and weekday lunchtimes - really?). 

I really wish you could get Dormer or Presto off the shelf still.


----------



## Cordy (12 Jul 2018)

Have you seen what drill bits are going for on *Bay
Recently I received about 80 for £12; English supplier 

Cut noticeably better than my old oft sharpened bits


----------



## Sideways (12 Jul 2018)

Bosch sell a range of multi construction bits - pale blue paint in the spiral - they have TCT tips like a masonry bit but ground sharp which makes them effective for drilling structural steel, alloy and plastic not just brick. I'd love to know who the OEM for those and some of bosch's TCT saw blades are.
Agree these jobber drills look nothing special but I have jigsaw, TCT saw blades and other stuff from Bosch and find some of it - whoever makes it - is better than the cheap tat. They also do specialist ranges like blades for cutting high pressure laminate and alloy composite panel where choice of vendors is limited. It's worth watching out for on discount.


----------



## colonel-cueball (14 Jul 2018)

Milwaukee HSS-G (for cold ground) are my go to for general metal drilling bits

Sharp and they cut well: https://www.toolstation.com/shop/Power+ ... Bit/p27126

Though I see they also do a Dewalt equivalent.
https://www.toolstation.com/shop/Power+ ... Bit/p75519

Though for really hard stuff - i.e. broken taps, the following are my go to: 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TCT-DRILL-BI ... 2749.l2649

They do a massive range of other drill bits and always been happy with whats been sent out.


----------



## Sideways (15 Jul 2018)

Useful, thank you ! I noticed an electrician using a set of the milwaukees the other day and have a couple of their "impact rated" drill bits with hex shanks to try in the impact driver to find out if they are any use.
I'd never heard the term locksmith's drill. Cheers


----------

